# dungeon siege multiplayer problem



## Askaron (7. Juli 2005)

hallo zusammen,

folgendes problem. würde gern dungeon siege im multiplayer spielen und da als lan. klappt nur nicht. wenn ich auf den lan button klick, erscheint ein kleines fenster: exception detected. erkennung dauert 1 - 2 minuten. nur wenn das fenster sich schliesst, erscheint ein neues: dunegeon siege hat ein problem festgestellt und muss geschlossen werden. was soll das und wie kann ich es beheben das ich im lan die zusatz map von dungeon siege spielen kann.
muss dazu sagen hab nur netzerkkarte installiert aber kein aktives netzwerk  wo andere rechner mit mir verbunden sind. ich weiss das geht ich hab ja vor längere zeit die multiplayer map gespielt. hatte da aber mein ich noch win 98 installiert. hab ja jetzt win xp. würde mich freuen wenn jemand ne idee hätte. danke schon mal.


----------



## Solon25 (8. Juli 2005)

Askaron am 07.07.2005 23:33 schrieb:
			
		

> hallo zusammen,
> 
> folgendes problem. würde gern dungeon siege im multiplayer spielen und da als lan. klappt nur nicht. wenn ich auf den lan button klick, erscheint ein kleines fenster: exception detected. erkennung dauert 1 - 2 minuten. nur wenn das fenster sich schliesst, erscheint ein neues: dunegeon siege hat ein problem festgestellt und muss geschlossen werden. was soll das und wie kann ich es beheben das ich im lan die zusatz map von dungeon siege spielen kann.


Ist das Update denn schon aufgespielt? Geh mal ins ZoneMatch falls es noch nicht gemacht hast, da wird das Update dann aufgespielt.

Welche Zusatzmap meinst Du?

Zum spielen im LAN ist ein TCP/IP Netzwerk erforderlich sagt das Handbuch


----------



## Askaron (9. Juli 2005)

das neuste update ist installiert! wie die map heisst weis sich echt nicht. ist die, die bei der installation von dungeon siege schon dabei ist. 
bei zonematch sagt er immer konnte keine verbindung zu zonematch herstellen. warum auch immer. nur ds zuickt rum. bei anderen spielen kann ich den multiplayer ohne probleme benutzen!


----------



## Solon25 (9. Juli 2005)

Askaron am 09.07.2005 19:16 schrieb:
			
		

> das neuste update ist installiert! wie die map heisst weis sich echt nicht. ist die, die bei der installation von dungeon siege schon dabei ist.
> bei zonematch sagt er immer konnte keine verbindung zu zonematch herstellen. warum auch immer. nur ds zuickt rum. bei anderen spielen kann ich den multiplayer ohne probleme benutzen!


Hast Du Dich registriert? Ist erforderlich. Sieht so aus das Du D.S. Legends of Aranna hast (Add On incl. der Vollversion).


----------



## Wetterfrosch87 (10. Juli 2005)

*AW: Dungeon Siege Multiplayer Problem*

Die Karte heißt "Halbinsel Ulträa" und ist neben den zwei Karten der Einzelspieler-Kampganen standardmäßig im Multiplayer spielbar.

Was mich an deinem Problem so wundert ist, dass ich nur einen PC habe, der entsprechend in keinem Netzwerk oder Ähnlichem integriert ist, und ich trotzdem über LAN ein Spiel (halt nur für mich) erstellen kann.

Der einzige Grund, der mir für dein Problem einfällt, wären installierte Mods, die das Spiel inkompatibel machen.

Aus diesem Grund würde ich dir zu einer Neuinstallation raten. Ich vermute mal du hast auch das Add-On. Sollte dies der Fall sein, würde ich dir empfehlen, das komplette Spiel mit den Add-On-CDs zu installieren. Bei mir gab es damals ein paar seltsame Sachen, als ich das Add-On über das Original-Spiel installiert habe.


----------

